# aggressive behaviour



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

So one of my mice, Luna, has started being quite aggressive towards Lolita. She's chasing her around the cage and running her into the sides, and Lolita was squeaking really loudly last night (I could hear a scuffle and watched them for a while) this happened a couple of times last night. Today I cleaned out the cage and all seemed well, when I got in from work I got Lolita out and checked her over, there's no scratches, blood, bald patches, or damage to her tail, she's bright and running around, completely her normal self, but I'm naturally concerned about Luna's behaviour.

Do you have any suggestions for what I should be doing to avoid this?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Young does in heat can be quite rowdy and disruptive and there's nothing you can do about it, really. The hormones can cause havoc in behavior with any kind of mammal. that's probably all it is. She'll probably settle down as she gets a bit older. Watch out for signs of overgrooming.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

They have both had a go at humping each other :roll: so that's probably what it is. How long do they usually stay in heat for?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You know, I never did know how long each heat was, but the whole cycle is about five days. Having places where they can hide from eachother, like multiple houses, seems to help my does when they're getting rowdy.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I've had this problem too. Now I know what it is. Still not nice for the mouse on the receiving end!


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Possibly a dumb comment, but make sure they are both female and not one of each  i just thought of that while reading this thread, and since no-one else had made that comment i just thought i would to make sure


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Heat is one day every five days!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Mine definitely are. I checkedthem all myself cos its easy for someone else to get it wrong. My mouse Cinderella just seems to be in a permanantly bad mood of late. I've had to tell her off on numerous occasions. Maybe shes just a bad apple.... or something....


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok cool, just pointing out the obvious just in case 
Annie x


----------

